# Worlds most evil band?



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 28, 2012)

who currently holds the title now and why?


----------



## Brill (Dec 28, 2012)

Evil as in corrupt? Id say anything that disney endorses is evik in that sense.

Evil sounding. Well i like Nemertines, and think that his music is evil.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 28, 2012)

Pretty sure Rebecca Black still holds the title...

... that, or if your talking literally it's probably some band you'll never hear about because they're absolutely bat-shit crazy and will never leave the garage band stage.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 28, 2012)

who currently cares and why?


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 28, 2012)

Cradle of Filth. Hands down.


----------



## Joose (Dec 28, 2012)

Green Day.


----------



## vstealth (Dec 28, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> who currently cares and why?


Same could be said about any thread.

I would still say Mayhem is easily the most evil of any band, perhaps Emperor, there was a period im pretty sure where the only guy who wasnt in jail for burning churches, stabbing a homosexual etc was ihsahn.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 28, 2012)

Who knows really? But I do know that all good christians must hate this song.
Venom-in league with satan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5wUr4Lut4A


----------



## Might-is-Right (Dec 28, 2012)

Portal is an obvious choice...their albums sound like a mic was dropped into hell. Aevangelist, not as well known and alot of fun...in an evil way


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 28, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> who currently cares and why?



im pretty sure you dont have a sense of humor...

...this is supposed to be funny cause most of those ppl are crazy and need to be laughed at.


----------



## 3074326 (Dec 28, 2012)

Nickelback

Any band that writes the same bad song over and over again and keeps getting major rewards definitely has a deal with the devil.


----------



## skeels (Dec 28, 2012)

Pretty sure these guys are really evil...

...when they're not sledding.


----------



## The Beard (Dec 28, 2012)

Might-is-Right said:


> Portal is an obvious choice...their albums sound like a mic was dropped into hell.



Came in here to post them 






Gnaw Their Tongues has some pretty hellish sounding shit as well


----------



## Riffer (Dec 29, 2012)

Slayer (IMO). I remember Scott Ian saying that "If you went to hell.....that's what it would sound like" when referring to Slayers sound.


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 29, 2012)

Shining



W/hellhammer


----------



## Pedantic (Dec 29, 2012)

Burzum. /thread


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 29, 2012)

Came in here to post Burzum and Behemoth. 1/2 'd


----------



## I Voyager (Dec 29, 2012)

Septic Flesh?


----------



## the fuhrer (Dec 29, 2012)

You are all WRONG! Triptykon wins this thread!


----------



## XxEmperorxX (Dec 29, 2012)

vstealth said:


> Same could be said about any thread.
> 
> I would still say Mayhem is easily the most evil of any band, perhaps Emperor, there was a period im pretty sure where the only guy who wasnt in jail for burning churches, stabbing a homosexual etc was ihsahn.



Faust stabbed the guy, not Ihsahn,


----------



## geoffshreds (Dec 29, 2012)

i think its tough to narrow it down to one...burzum, gorgoroth...but what takes the cake for me is Watain. ive seen mayhem, dark funeral, dimmu borgir..etc. but nothing came close to the dark presence felt at a Watain show. not to mention the crippling stench of rotting flesh hanging on pikes..


----------



## abandonist (Dec 29, 2012)

Stallagh/Gullagh

Gnaw Their Tongues is nightmarish, but Mories is too nice of a dude for it to be considered "evil".


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Dec 29, 2012)

Abramelin is pretty evil, especially their song about raping and murdering that little girl, or Cannibal Corpse is bad to. Any death metal! =P


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 29, 2012)

This is easy: One Direction. Why? Because they were 5 individuals who didn't know each other, were assembled by businessman to become a band, and had music written for them with the sole purpose of gaining the attention of tween girls and selling lots of records in order to make Simon Cowell rich. That's evil and the scariest thing that could happen in the music/art world.


----------



## Vletrmx (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## morrowcosom (Dec 29, 2012)

These are damn unsettling to me: 

Wreck of the Hesperus- Kill Monument 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9tZQzUj8Tk 


and


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 29, 2012)

This sounds like being tied to a horse and dragged across miles of sandpaper and burning coal into hell, where satan ties you up, spreads your cheeks and eats out your asshole. His tongue is made of razorblades and scorpion tails and he forces your mother to watch and shoves scalpels drenched in lemon juice into your urethra every time you break eye contact with her. 

I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Christian Noir (Dec 29, 2012)

3074326 said:


> Nickelback
> 
> Any band that writes the same bad song over and over again and keeps getting major rewards definitely has a deal with the devil.



That used to be Aerosmith.

Now it's not just Nickleback though... There's like 5 other bands that sound just like them or similar and I can't even tell them apart. I don't even know who they are. My local radio stations are completely zombied out in that sense as they refuse to be cutting edge.

When I'm forced to listen to radio, I'm actually preferring to listen to pop stations...  ... I know.

But anyhow, I don't really care who is the most evil. There will always be something more evil than that lurking around the next corner. If you are the most evil, it's just a matter of time that you are one-upped and outta style like a fashion victim.

Now.. If I had to pick what is the most evil genre in the world.. That's very easy... I'd say: Happy Hardcore. If your kids ever listen to anything remotely similar to that noise, beware!!! They're probably contemplating suicide.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 29, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> who currently cares and why?



Because the general music discussion thread exists to talk about possibly interesting topics, and that happened to interest at least the OP?


----------



## mcd (Dec 29, 2012)

Charles Manson wrote with the beach boys...so I'd vote him.

Most of these make up wearing bands are lil lady parts anyways, and just need a vent for their daddy issues


----------



## Blackhearted (Dec 29, 2012)

Belphegor - Discipline Through Punishment - YouTube
Belphegor. 

Azaghal - De Masticatione Mortuorum - YouTube
Azaghal.


----------



## abandonist (Dec 29, 2012)

I fucking DARE you to listen to this whole thing. Double-Dog even!


----------



## Winspear (Dec 29, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> This is easy: One Direction. Why? Because they were 5 individuals who didn't know each other, were assembled by businessman to become a band, and had music written for them with the sole purpose of gaining the attention of tween girls and selling lots of records in order to make Simon Cowell rich. That's evil and the scariest thing that could happen in the music/art world.



Agreed. I am far more comfortable with the existence of hateful groups like old Mayhem than I am with mainstream pop.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Dec 29, 2012)

Deathspell Omega is pretty damn evil sounding. I know there's this part near the end of Kenose II that just sends shivers up my spine...the creepy clean part? Terrifying.


----------



## Viginez (Dec 29, 2012)

album rules


----------



## vstealth (Dec 29, 2012)

XxEmperorxX said:


> Faust stabbed the guy, not Ihsahn,


If you read properly, I said the only person who didnt commit any crimes was ihsahn.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 29, 2012)

Bring Me The Hair Straighteners, and Falling in Reverse.

OK, not so much the bands, just their fucking hateful douchebag frontmen.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 29, 2012)

mcd said:


> Charles Manson wrote with the beach boys...so I'd vote him.



That's not exactly true... Dennis invited him to record at Brian's studio. No one knows where the recordings are and they have never been released. Afterwards, Dennis reworked (stole) one of Manson's tunes and recorded it for the 20/20 album. Manson mailed him a bullet to show his personal thoughts on the matter.

Back to the matter at hand... the most evil band ever is KING DIAMOND!


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 29, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> This is easy: One Direction. Why? Because they were 5 individuals who didn't know each other, were assembled by businessman to become a band, and had music written for them with the sole purpose of gaining the attention of tween girls and selling lots of records in order to make Simon Cowell rich. That's evil and the scariest thing that could happen in the music/art world.



But... but... but....


----------



## kris_jammage (Dec 29, 2012)

morrowcosom said:


> These are damn unsettling to me:
> 
> Wreck of the Hesperus- Kill Monument
> Wreck of the Hesperus - Kill Monument - YouTube


 
I know these lads, evil as fuck! haha!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 29, 2012)

Actually, whoever posted Stalaggh and Gulaggh, that probably gets my vote.

Assuming their back-story is true, they're exploiting depressed, severely ill mental patients who may well be completely unaware that their psychoses are being channelled into "entertainment"... you'd have to be pretty fucked up to listen to it and actually enjoy it IMO, but you'd have to be a fucking sociopath to conceive the idea and create the stuff in the first place. Horrible.

Yes, that was a self-righteous whinge but no, I don't care.


----------



## Repner (Dec 29, 2012)

Pedantic said:


> Burzum. /thread


I agree. Aside from the obvious murder incident, Varg is also a racist piece of shit. His articles on his website make for some...interesting reading.

Also, would Dissection count if they're not a "current" band?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 29, 2012)

Repner said:


> I agree. Aside from the obvious murder incident, Varg is also a racist piece of shit. His articles on his website make for some...interesting reading.



I dunno, despite his murderous tendencies and his horrifying world-view, I just find him amusing.

Some people are so fucking ridiculous it isn't even worth taking them seriously.


----------



## Repner (Dec 29, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I dunno, despite his murderous tendencies and his horrifying world-view, I just find him amusing.
> 
> Some people are so fucking ridiculous it isn't even worth taking them seriously.


Unintentional comedy...well yeah. Touché.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 29, 2012)

Senthil:






There are no YT videos of their music, but they're ridiculously "kvlt" funeral doom. Their lyrics are about abducting, raping, and killing women, and to get the vocal sound they wanted on their debut EP, 'Crypticorifislit', they strangled themselves with chains while tracking. Also, they slit their wrists and stained the first 15 copies with their own blood. Doesn't get much more evil than that.


----------



## redstone (Dec 29, 2012)

[trollscience mode ON]

- Listen to a chorus from any _Power Quest_ song.
- Do not use _Master of Illusion_, _I Don't Believe In Friends Forever_ and _Save The World_, it's way too dangerous.
- Transcribe all parts.
- Reverse the scores.
- Play them backward.

The most evil metal band should almost sound like that.

[trollscience mode OFF]


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Dec 29, 2012)

Might-is-Right said:


> Portal is an obvious choice...their albums sound like a mic was dropped into hell. Aevangelist, not as well known and alot of fun...in an evil way




This ! A 100% ! Hahah.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 29, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> This is easy: One Direction. Why? Because they were 5 individuals who didn't know each other, were assembled by businessman to become a band, and had music written for them with the sole purpose of gaining the attention of tween girls and selling lots of records in order to make Simon Cowell rich. That's evil and the scariest thing that could happen in the music/art world.



I agree with that one, it seems like it was ripped straight out the pages from the devil's advocate..

Wouldn't surprise me if they had a ceremonial goat on there tour bus.


----------



## morrowcosom (Dec 29, 2012)

> Senthil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I searched and ran across their MySpace where they have samples:
Senthil | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos 

It is pretty mental. It sounds like Resident Evil with some really pissed off monsters.


----------



## abandonist (Dec 30, 2012)

MikeH said:


> they strangled themselves with chains while tracking. Also, they slit their wrists and stained the first 15 copies with their own blood. Doesn't get much more evil than that.



Abruptum did this shenanigans decades ago, and people have been painting with their blood for centuries.

I've sliced myself to ribbons with a broken bottle on stage, but I'm not particularly 'evil'.


----------



## DXL (Dec 30, 2012)

Ummmm, I'm pretty sure Behemoth holds the title?


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 30, 2012)

Probably Avenged Sevenfold. With stage names like M. Shadows and Synyster Gates I certainly wouldn't let my kids listen to that evil evil satanic noise.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2012)

If you want to know what marching into hell sounds like, look no further:


----------



## DslDwg (Dec 30, 2012)

Clearly this is the spawn of SATAN!


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 31, 2012)

Elvis and that hip shaking.


But does anyone still have that link to those videos about how metal is controlled by a satanic illuminati? It was a bunch of stuff like they're able to scream because they're possessed by demons, and all the imagery on merch is inspired by satanic imagery, and badass drummers can play with their eyes closed because they sold their souls and all that kind of stuff.

EDIT: It isn't wanting to load but I'm pretty sure this is it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6MjcSL5218


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 31, 2012)

Alright, this might be a little out of left field, but Slipknot. Their early stuff at least. There are quite a few horrifyingly evil sounding moments on their S/T and Iowa. The intro tracks, Purity, Skin Ticket, Scissors, the end of (sic), etc. It sounds like Corey is possessed by fucking Satan himself at some points.


----------



## fps (Dec 31, 2012)

DXL said:


> Ummmm, I'm pretty sure Behemoth holds the title?



This is evil like panto evil though?


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 31, 2012)

^yeah the staining the first few copies w/ your own blood is more 'corny gimmick' than 'evil' , imo


----------



## Maggai (Dec 31, 2012)

Lots of great evil stuff in this thread.

I also think Bloodbath deserves a mention:


----------



## Painhawg (Dec 31, 2012)

I love the way some of these guys think they know pain and suffering, and talk of it like an old friend.

Ultimate in posing.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 31, 2012)

Painhawg said:


> I love the way some of these guys think they know pain and suffering, and talk of it like an old friend.
> 
> Ultimate in posing.



"Hello Darkness, my old friend." 

 SIMON AND MOTHER F'N GARFUNKLE! 



This video is so evil that it is all black... likes their souls!


----------



## Painhawg (Dec 31, 2012)

ArtDecade said:


> "Hello Darkness, my old friend."
> 
> SIMON AND MOTHER F'N GARFUNKLE!
> 
> ...




It's truly the ones you never see coming!


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Dec 31, 2012)

The only song I ever got in trouble for listening to growing up was Slayer's Disciple so take that for what it's worth.

I still love that song.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 31, 2012)

lol...beiber, reminds me of this


----------



## frozenfrets (Jan 1, 2013)

Probably burzum.. Literally evil


----------



## linchpin (Jan 1, 2013)

According to Disney, it's Machine Head.


----------



## Static (Jan 1, 2013)

Aeon? Vital Remains? Krisiun?


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 1, 2013)

Personally, I would say one of these...

I'm a big fan of The Psyke Project and find that especially their "Daikini" album is very dark and evil sounding! Several passages in their songs sounds like they were taken from a horror movie soundtrack! 


Thy Art Is Murder's album "Hate" is possibly the heaviest and most evil thing in my CD collection atm 


Not really into grindcore, but Acrania caught my eye for some reason. This track is evil in that grindcore-esque way!


----------



## jwade (Jan 1, 2013)

Ghost. Super-melodic love songs to Satan for the win.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 1, 2013)

Anything Varg touches is pretty evil, considering how wretched of a human he is.

Portal is fucking evil.

Also:


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 1, 2013)

Painhawg said:


> I love the way some of these guys think they know pain and suffering, and talk of it like an old friend.
> 
> Ultimate in posing.



I guess you're right. Of course, with any art form that addresses any sort of personal darkness, one needs to get by the conceit that that maker of the art has access to means by which to make art, a standard of living such that they are able to subsist AND create entertainment, and the talent to create the art- all significant positives. This, all while there are people conceivably suffering from far worst things than girl problems/depression/social-religious-political-angst whose stories never get told. 

I guess art itself is the ultimate in posing, though.


----------



## BillNephew (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd say that anything Varg is involved with is pretty evil. C'mon. The guy not only stabbed Euronymous to death, but holds pretty extreme Neo-Nazi beliefs.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Jan 1, 2013)

linchpin said:


> According to Disney, it's Machine Head.



But I would say any Disney promoted music is the most evil.


----------



## Nile (Jan 2, 2013)

Varg is a joke. I listened to some of the early Burzum and some other Burzum and laughed at how ridiculous the shit got.

I also vote for Nergal's vocals as being most evil. Screw the black metal chocked vocals or the grunted gutteral super death metal vocals. Nergal's gutteral shouting forced vocals gets my vote.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 2, 2013)

linchpin said:


> According to Disney, it's Machine Head.



I think this is pot calling kettle... Disney is monstrously evil IMO, especially compared to Machine Head.



Deathspell Omega said:


> But I would say any Disney promoted music is the most evil.



Was gonna say this 



Nile said:


> Varg is a joke. I listened to some of the early Burzum and some other Burzum and laughed at how ridiculous the shit got.



Varg is just a twat, I find it nearly impossible to take him seriously.

This may be a little controversial and it's not something I'd usually say given my general views toward murder, but I'd say the one good thing he ever did was rid the world of Euronymous, who by all accounts was even more of a bastard than Varg was. Varg is mad and delusional but everything I have heard about Euronymous points to him being properly fucked in the head, truly evil. Manipulative, controlling, oppressive and unbelievably sick and perverted. And misanthropic to the point where it ceases to have any meaning and just becomes hilariously over the top.

Basically, he's every exaggerated hyper-negative stereotype idiots make up about metal musicians rolled into one, except he was a real person... even people deep within the Norwegian black metal scene were apparently relieved after he died. Seems like the kind of guy who was always going to end up upsetting the wrong guy... Varg turned out to be that wrong guy. Doesn't make Varg any better for doing it and obviously I far from sympathise with him (maybe when hell freezes over), but Euronymous was a terrible man. Really was evil IMO, perhaps even more so than Varg.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jan 2, 2013)

From all that's posted so far my vote goes for Portal.

I dunno if I would call these evil, more along the lines of disturbing and difficult to listen to. 

Who said evil must be metal:


This song always gives me the creeps, especially the echoes part:


----------



## sans cosm (Jan 2, 2013)

deathspell omega


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 2, 2013)

COMPLETE


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 2, 2013)

guy in latvia said:


> From all that's posted so far my vote goes for Portal.
> 
> I dunno if I would call these evil, more along the lines of disturbing and difficult to listen to.
> 
> Who said evil must be metal:




My dad is a Scott Walker fan and The Drift totally fucked his head up when it came out  Very, very weird album.

For me though, "evil" music doesn't JUST have to be about sounding seriously disturbing and weird, and being difficult to sit through. IMO there also has to be a little bit of an element of personal evil or darkness to the people responsible for making it... that's why I find Stalaggh monstrously evil, and Mayhem too, but why I can't bring myself to call Swans, or Scott Walker's recent stuff, evil... it's just rather weird and difficult to listen to. Cool music though. To put it crassly and bluntly, he isn't mentally ill enough and hasn't killed enough people 

Exceptions can be made for stuff like Portal, because it sounds so fucking monstrous that you have to seriously question their sanity


----------



## guy in latvia (Jan 2, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> My dad is a Scott Walker fan and The Drift totally fucked his head up when it came out  Very, very weird album.
> 
> For me though, "evil" music doesn't JUST have to be about sounding seriously disturbing and weird, and being difficult to sit through. IMO there also has to be a little bit of an element of personal evil or darkness to the people responsible for making it... that's why I find Stalaggh monstrously evil, and Mayhem too, but why I can't bring myself to call Swans, or Scott Walker's recent stuff, evil... it's just rather weird and difficult to listen to. Cool music though. To put it crassly and bluntly, he isn't mentally ill enough and hasn't killed enough people
> 
> Exceptions can be made for stuff like Portal, because it sounds so fucking monstrous that you have to seriously question their sanity




Your comment just reminded me of the sickest BM band I know + the video from begotten is just amazing!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 2, 2013)

guy in latvia said:


> Your comment just reminded me of the sickest BM band I know + the video from begotten is just amazing!




Oh shit, still can't bring myself to listen to Silencer. Harrowing.

Debating whether that's evil though... I think it's just fucked-up. I don't think Nattramn strikes me as properly "evil", really.


----------



## Nile (Jan 2, 2013)

I cannot take Silencer serious. Its to the point of retarded. Even if the stories are true, it still sounds retarded.


----------



## Fredguitar1996 (Jan 2, 2013)

Shining for #1
Make a change... Kill yourself for #2


----------



## will_shred (Jan 2, 2013)

Silencer?


----------



## Nile (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol.^


----------



## ilyti (Jan 2, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> This is easy: One Direction. Why? Because they were 5 individuals who didn't know each other, were assembled by businessman to become a band, and had music written for them with the sole purpose of gaining the attention of tween girls and selling lots of records in order to make Simon Cowell rich. That's evil and the scariest thing that could happen in the music/art world.



Gotta respond to this with precedent. You're acting like One Direction are the first ones who ever did this. Such evil has existed for decades, my son.

The Monkees - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Bay City Rollers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Take That - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
New Kids on the Block - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Spice Girls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 3, 2013)

It's Watain


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 3, 2013)

^ anyone still playin those dean v's with that huge headstock has got to be evil


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 5, 2013)

after looking thru several more of the vids, there is some disturbing imagery going...


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 6, 2013)

FUCKING NEMERTINES


----------



## Necris (Jan 6, 2013)

Plague (who was in Senthil who were mentioned on page two) is one of the few people I can honestly say I find disturbing to listen to, he sounds like the embodiment of hatred, and the music and lyrics he creates puts Portal to shame in terms of having a "dark" atmosphere. It's also the reason I have everything he's worked on. 
2 of his projects after Senthil:


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 6, 2013)

Gorgoroth o believe is the name of the black metal band who's vocalist is so strongly satanic he is homosexual as well as arrested in counts of torture before.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 6, 2013)

Gaahl is indeed homosexual, but it has nothing to do with his beliefs. He was arrested for underage conduct. While illegal, it wasn't a case of a 7 year old, I believe the boy was 16, which is definitely conspicuous, but far from child rape.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 6, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> who's vocalist is so strongly satanic he is homosexual as well .



Homosexuality is not evil or a function of satanism, though it does seem to bunchify the britches of some religious folk. In actuality, expanding the field of those one may be attracted to and love is kind of the opposite of evil.


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

The Muppet band is pretty evil


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

vineroon said:


>




Hard to argue with this post


----------



## XenoJesus (Jan 6, 2013)

I was gonna come on here and say Portal, along with these two:

Blut aus Nord - Choir of the Dead


The Axis of Perdition - Pendulum Prey


And to whichever users posted Gaza, and The Secret... <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sofos (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine is a 5 way tie between:

Shining (Mildly NSFW due to drug use)


Skitliv (Ft. Maniac of Mayhem and Kvarforth of Shining)


Watain


Septicflesh


Sunn O)))


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## sufferator (Aug 31, 2013)

many bands try to be "evil"
but very few are able to

to me this songs will either drag me down, be nauseating or sick
and I like it

[youtube]{PqRJAAWNLcE}[/youtube]
[youtube]{xpBQgliS7fM}[/youtube]
[youtube]{C1J-V4trQdc}[/youtube]
[youtube]{Uvcz6sbONp4}[/youtube]
[youtube]{cudBh2wwWds}[/youtube]
[youtube]{rVLfalePaXc}[/youtube]


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 31, 2013)

Might want to add [vid]


----------



## sufferator (Aug 31, 2013)

[youtube]PqRJAAWNLcE[/youtube]
[youtube]xpBQgliS7fM[/youtube]
[youtube]C1J-V4trQdc[/youtube]
[youtube]Uvcz6sbONp4[/youtube]
[youtube]cudBh2wwWds[/youtube]
[youtube]rVLfalePaXc[/youtube]


----------



## sufferator (Aug 31, 2013)

[youtube]PqRJAAWNLcE[/youtube][vid]
[youtube]xpBQgliS7fM[/youtube][vid]
[youtube]C1J-V4trQdc[/youtube][vid]
[youtube]Uvcz6sbONp4[/youtube][vid]
[youtube]cudBh2wwWds[/youtube][vid]
[youtube]rVLfalePaXc[/youtube][vid]


----------



## sufferator (Aug 31, 2013)

lol


----------



## JustMac (Aug 31, 2013)

Lets see what Kuala Lumpar thinks

Lamb of God Malaysian Show Questioned Over 'Evil' Elements

p.s add "


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 31, 2013)

sufferator said:


> many bands try to be "evil"
> but very few are able to
> 
> to me this songs will either drag me down, be nauseating or sick
> and I like it




ftfy


----------



## sufferator (Aug 31, 2013)

thanks


----------



## vangkm (Aug 31, 2013)

Forgot which band it was but the lead singer killed himself and they used the photo of his dead body for the cover of their album released after his death.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Aug 31, 2013)

vangkm said:


> Forgot which band it was but the lead singer killed himself and they used the photo of his dead body for the cover of their album released after his death.


Sounds like you're thinking of Mayhem, but that was their guitarist who shot himself - not the singer


----------



## Necris (Aug 31, 2013)

^ You have your information mixed up that photo is of Per Yngve Ohlin aka "Dead", taken by their guitarist Oystien Aarseth, aka "Euronymous" shortly after he found his body. He then sent the photos to Maurico Montoya, owner of Warmaster Records from Colombia, who released that bootleg using the photo as the cover.

Dead is the singer they had before Attila. 

Oystein Aarseth, was later stabbed to death by their bassist Varg Vikernes.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Aug 31, 2013)

^ My bad 

Crazy band IMHO!


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Aug 31, 2013)

Gorgoroth.


----------



## Repner (Aug 31, 2013)

TheBloodstained said:


> ^ My bad
> 
> Crazy band IMHO!


They're a bunch of sweethearts .


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 31, 2013)

Portal, Celtic Frost and most definitely Lustmord. Listen to Lustmord's Heresy.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Aug 31, 2013)

From my point of view, The Devil Wears Prada xD


----------



## Repner (Aug 31, 2013)

I forgot to mention GG Allin as well. Now there was a ....ed up headcase. Anyone who knows him knows that going to one of his shows would have been the worst mistake you could make in your life. I hope his audience members enjoyed rape, never mind having his shit thrown at them.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 31, 2013)

Adorior's "Author Of Incest"' is pretty ....ing evil


----------



## Chuck (Sep 1, 2013)

I didn't go through all of the pages of this but certainly Immolation:


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 1, 2013)

Not sure if it's been mentioned, and I'm unfamiliar with the band in general aside from what a co-worker told me a few years ago, but GISM had a front man who torched a guy with a makeshift flame thrower for what I assume was looking at him funny.

I think Mayhem is, or at least was, the top dog when it came to "evil." As I recall, not only did Euronymous take a picture of the corpse, it's speculated that he kind of egged the guy on and left him alone in hopes to let him kill himself. Going so far as to arrange stuff at the scene for what I guess was a better picture. Didn't he also take the picture with a disposable camera or something? Far from the worst thing about it, but that's pretty creepy in and of itself to me. Then there's all the murders/arsons/what have you surrounding that whole scene. It's pretty difficult to beat as far as legitimately evil goes.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Sep 1, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3709898 said:


> I think Mayhem is, or at least was, the top dog when it came to "evil." As I recall, not only did Euronymous take a picture of the corpse, it's speculated that he kind of egged the guy on and left him alone in hopes to let him kill himself. Going so far as to arrange stuff at the scene for what I guess was a better picture. Didn't he also take the picture with a disposable camera or something?



Yeah, he found the body, and the first thing he did was go to the shop and _buy_ a disposable camera. Didn't call the police or anything.


----------



## jay moth (Sep 1, 2013)

What if the band is so evil, that even posting a link will be against forum rules?


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Sep 1, 2013)

Blood On The Dance Floor
I wish I was joking but I'm really not.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 1, 2013)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> Blood On The Dance Floor
> I wish I was joking but I'm really not.


Evil pop-core witchcraft.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Sep 1, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Evil pop-core witchcraft.




Actually I was referring to the sexual abuse of children:
The Truth About Dahvie Vanity


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Sep 1, 2013)

For the kind of evil that just kinda pisses me off, I would go with Burzum. Varg isn't a very good person, and many of his ideas really are evil. 

For the kind of evil that is actually fun and draws me to dark and black metal in the first place, I would put up a fairly close draw between Watain and Septic Flesh.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 1, 2013)

Tldr but I dont see Jinx much here often anyway sooo, I'm going with coven seeing as how they used to perform live ritual and all.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Sep 1, 2013)

My vote.


----------



## ilyti (Sep 6, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> Tldr but I dont see Jinx much here often anyway sooo, I'm going with coven seeing as how they used to perform live ritual and all.



Oh man, never heard of this band. Really unique for its time. Wikipedia says they had a song called Black Sabbath and their guitar player's name was Oz Osbourne.. and their first record came out BEFORE Black Sabbath's first. Interesting history...


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 6, 2013)

Yea they are before sabbath. Jinx Dawson is the first person to use the sign of the horns \m/ performing on stage, she barely gets credit or recognition for that, but yea she has new stuff coming out soon. I stalk her facebook where she sells all her satanic jewelry and band merch. She's like damn near 60 looks like shes in her 30's, sleeps in a coffin *shrug* I'm a little obsessed with her lol she's from my home town.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 6, 2013)

this is the only music that fills me with a sense of dread.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 6, 2013)

The Black Satans, of course!


----------



## sans cosm (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## JoeyW (Sep 7, 2013)

This may deem me as Un-Trve but every riff this band makes is the most evil, so good


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 7, 2013)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> Actually I was referring to the sexual abuse of children:
> The Truth About Dahvie Vanity



Yeah, that's beyond reproach. I'd give Varg a pass for stabbing Euronymous in his face long before I'd condone that piece of shit rapist behavior and by no means do I support any of Varg's ideas or actions.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Sep 7, 2013)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, that's beyond reproach. I'd give Varg a pass for stabbing Euronymous in his face long before I'd condone that piece of shit rapist behavior and by no means do I support any of Varg's ideas or actions.




I actually found out yesterday that my friend's girlfriend, a former BOTDF fan, met them. They all sniffed her hair a lot apparently


----------



## Repner (Sep 7, 2013)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> I actually found out yesterday that my friend's girlfriend, a former BOTDF fan, met them. They all sniffed her hair a lot apparently


You'd think he'd back off when all the controversy started to appear. Apparently he lacks that common sense. Sicko.


----------



## liamh (Sep 7, 2013)

Akercocke make (made???) straight up evil music, the members seem like nice blokes though.


----------



## lucasreis (Sep 7, 2013)

6 pages and no mention of these ............s? I am disappoint! hehe 



Seriously, The Black Eyed Peas has got to be the most evil group to ever step on Planet Earth... these individuals surely have a close relationship with Satan. They are also the most piece of shit group ever, bar none, the genre doesn't matter. And this song is PURE EVIL. 

Also, whoever does FUNK CARIOCA is also the hand of the devil. Just look for some of it on Youtube.


----------



## chassless (Sep 8, 2013)

as bands that sound evil and whose themes are evil-related, i would mention Anorexia Nervosa's New Obscurantis Order album as a prime example to me; maybe the theatrics (and their debatable ressemblance to Cradle of Filth) would put some people off but i have long thought these guys were really pretty evil. especially if you can get to translate the parts sung in french.



also Anaal Nathrakh. god dayum.



and as for music that is ACTUALLY evil, i agree with all the guys who mentioned Bieber, Black Eyed Peas, and all the mainstream stuff; these guys are the real ones working for Satan  although there's nothing funny about that


----------



## ghost2II2 (Sep 8, 2013)

This thread ends here. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSW5cK87JQ8


----------



## chassless (Sep 8, 2013)

^ true precursors of the metal growl ...

... what have i been listening to all these years ?!


----------



## Repner (Sep 8, 2013)

ghost2II2 said:


> This thread ends here.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSW5cK87JQ8


I think i just shit myself...


----------



## protest (Sep 9, 2013)

I think I want to create my own one man black metal band with like the most evil sounding shit, like in this thread. Everything would be online only at first, and I'd release it one track at a time. Have some straight up demonic sounding growls, crazy screeching in the background, hell even some of that strangling vocal thing. The most evil sounding guitars, creepiest keyboard "ambiance" and blast beats everywhere. I'd try to get that authentic, "recorded in a trash can at a dive bar inside the 7th circle of hell" sound. Everything would be incomprehensible, and there'd be no lyrics released.

Build up some hype online for my official, as of yet untitled, album release with the promise that the first 50 cd's get the band logo painted on the album with blood from a goat that I personally killed. Maybe have some friends start online rumors that the album has been held up for years cause I was in prison for some heinous crimes, you know the whole 9.

Then release the album... titled "TrolLOL'D," with the lyrics, all Christian Hymnals lol.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Sep 9, 2013)

protest said:


> I think I want to create my own one man black metal band with like the most evil sounding shit, like in this thread. Everything would be online only at first, and I'd release it one track at a time. Have some straight up demonic sounding growls, crazy screeching in the background, hell even some of that strangling vocal thing. The most evil sounding guitars, creepiest keyboard "ambiance" and blast beats everywhere. I'd try to get that authentic, "recorded in a trash can at a dive bar inside the 7th circle of hell" sound. Everything would be incomprehensible, and there'd be no lyrics released.
> 
> Build up some hype online for my official, as of yet untitled, album release with the promise that the first 50 cd's get the band logo painted on the album with blood from a goat that I personally killed. Maybe have some friends start online rumors that the album has been held up for years cause I was in prison for some heinous crimes, you know the whole 9.
> 
> Then release the album... titled "TrolLOL'D," with the lyrics, all Christian Hymnals lol.



shut up and take my money.


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 9, 2013)

rjnix_0329 said:


> For the kind of evil that just kinda pisses me off, I would go with Burzum. Varg isn't a very good person, and many of his ideas really are evil.
> 
> For the kind of evil that is actually fun and draws me to dark and black metal in the first place, I would put up a fairly close draw between Watain and Septic Flesh.



The members of Watain are delusional assholes that like to torture and kill animals. Your idea of fun black metal?


----------



## pink freud (Sep 9, 2013)

Another vote for Gnaw Their Tongues.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't know about the most evil, but Deicide has 10 albums that are all devoted to hating god.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 10, 2013)

Yea Id say deicide is up their with the best of'em. In the top 10 easy.

My humps is actually the only song i like by bep.

Maybe not so much anymore but, back in the day... still in my top 20













Maybe idk


Maybe idk


Maybe idk but i like this album


----------



## ghost2II2 (Sep 11, 2013)

Repner said:


> I think i just shit myself...



LOL


----------



## asfeir (Sep 12, 2013)

For me it's surely Sopor Aeternus and the ensemble of shadows.


----------



## Pat_tct (Sep 12, 2013)

evil sounding but maybe not overall evil ppl.
i have to agree on Anna or "sopor aeternus" she/he creates some really scary atmosphere and you always feel kinda uncomfortable listening to the music.

second vote goes to the project "Silencer"

There is not much information on who he really is that run the project and there are some creepy myths surrounding the project like recording mental ill peoples voices for the albums and replacing his hands with the ones of a pig.... just take a look at the gallery on google. 

it is really scary and so does the music sound. evil, creepy, scary


----------



## Pat_tct (Sep 12, 2013)

oh and nattramms second project Diagnose: Lebensgefahr which he founded after leaving the hospital where he was institutionalized.


----------



## chassless (Sep 12, 2013)

my friend listens to Sopor Aeternus. and she's the nicest girl around ! when she puts it on it freaks my life out.

Silencer is a bit special. every time I listen to them I feel, god, just shut up and let the music play ! I can't used to those vocals.
as far as i remember, the band had I think 3 members, two of them were okay while the vocalist was the real nutjob. he ended up institutionalized. the story about replacing his hands is just completely silly though. when people saw an album cover of theirs featuring a man with pig hands, the rumor spread. does that make cannibal corpse a bunch of actual rotting corpses ? seriously who would believe such a silly rumor ? what kind of doctor would agree to stick pig hands on a person ? considering an insane underground doctor (in Sweden, yeah) did accept to do this, what kind of body would NOT reject pig hands ? who would survive such an operation which would only result is terrible and mortal diseases and infections ? and even considering he did miraculously survive, how would he live all these years without hands ? why would people see an album cover and think "man, this is true !!" ?!?!

sorry Pat_tct this rant has nothing to do with you  the stories about this band, as well as their music and lyrical themes indeed are pretty creepy but sometimes that pig hands story is just ... come on guys  common sense !

*EDIT :* I just read your second post Pat_tct sorry


----------



## Pat_tct (Sep 12, 2013)

yeah sure those stories aren't all true, but it's a good rumor, and like a story that makes the music more creepy.

and this again would make a great horror movie. about a guy who was in the hospital for mental ill ppl and then replaced his hands with pig hands and ... i don't know by now how the story should enfold. something in the vein of shutter island....

nevertheless an interesting person this "nattramm"


----------



## abandonist (Sep 12, 2013)

STALAGGH / GULAGGH

Existence is Futile: An Interview with :STALAGGH:/:GULAGGH: | AMERICAN AFTERMATH


----------



## no_dice (Sep 12, 2013)

abandonist said:


> STALAGGH / GULAGGH
> 
> Existence is Futile: An Interview with :STALAGGH:/:GULAGGH: | AMERICAN AFTERMATH






> _We do not like being called any form of &#8216;artist&#8217;. Art is creative, we are destructive._



These are your kind of people, aren't they?


----------



## chassless (Sep 12, 2013)

abandonist said:


> STALAGGH / GULAGGH
> 
> Existence is Futile: An Interview with :STALAGGH:/:GULAGGH: | AMERICAN AFTERMATH



...


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 12, 2013)

Ghost B.C?


----------



## rainbowbrite (Sep 13, 2013)

Mayhem. When band members kill and cannibalize each other, you are hard to beat.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Sep 13, 2013)

C O M P L E T E .


----------



## Decapitated666 (Sep 13, 2013)

Portal.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Sep 13, 2013)

+1 for Stalaggh. I love ambient music and their stuff was quite frightening. Check out Aural Holograms. Pretty eerie stuff.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 30, 2016)

so...its almost halloween...time to bump this thread


----------



## TheBloodstained (Oct 31, 2016)

/thread


----------



## FEcorvus (Oct 31, 2016)

benblast by vildjharta is pretty hellish sounding with the screaming of children and the tinnitus sounds


----------



## Beefmuffin (Oct 31, 2016)

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet but Infant Annihilators new album is insanely Evil. Not just lyrical content but the vocals as well. Includes gnarling, snorting, growling, evil gods speaking and the crying of soon to be pelted babies. Just listen to the first song on the album (unholy gravebirth) and the intro alone will let you know what kind of horrific ride you are in for. One of my favorite albums of 2016 and that's saying something.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 31, 2016)

Crush 40


----------



## Fathand (Oct 31, 2016)

Case closed.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Oct 31, 2016)

Fathand said:


> Case closed.





Or Vader!

Edit:
The above if we are talking present.
Michael Jackson if we are talking past.


----------



## Repner (Nov 1, 2016)

Considering events since this thread was made; Lostprophets. If only for that one member.


----------



## P-Ride (Nov 1, 2016)

Repner said:


> Considering events since this thread was made; Lostprophets. If only for that one member.



A point well-made.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 1, 2016)

Nails


----------



## Jano (Nov 1, 2016)

for me, these guys

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I_qcZmfqUo


----------



## Grindspine (Nov 2, 2016)

rainbowbrite said:


> Mayhem. When band members kill and cannibalize each other, you are hard to beat.



Mayhem for sure.

Dissection gets honorable mention. Jon spent time in jail for murder, was released, recorded one more album, then suicide.


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 2, 2016)

Grindspine said:


> Mayhem for sure.
> 
> Dissection gets honorable mention. Jon spent time in jail for murder, was released, recorded one more album, then suicide.



Should also give Emperor an honorable mention then, Drummer down for Murder and guitarist in for Church Burning


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 2, 2016)

rainbowbrite said:


> Mayhem. When band members kill and cannibalize each other, you are hard to beat.



Except they didn't cannibalize each other? When Pelle shot his brains out, Euro said he THOUGHT about eating his brains but he'd been left a little too long. Of course, what he did do wasn't any better and by that, I mean fashioning necklaces from bone fragments and sending them to friends, plus using the scene as artwork for an album.


----------



## Low Baller (Dec 16, 2016)

It depends evil sounding or bands who are collectively evil people. I admit beyond sabbath my black metal knowledge is limited. I have tried getting into it but that's another story. I read about Mayhem and damn. Euronymous seemed sociopathic and very manipulative. I am no psycho analyst but this is something to analyze. Dead was clearly mentally ill, severely depressed. The big question is was a lot of these ailments perpetuated by the whole black metal thing. Now before I get yelled at I get black metal is entertainment and doesn't condone murder for instance even in mayhem necrobutcher and many others where mortified by the behavior. 

But Dead and Euronymous where trying to weed out posers by throwing sheeps heads. Dead self harmed himself on stage and would bury himself and not eat to appear dead and starved. It seemed like the way he romanticized dying and being dead and having a platform to do it makes me ask. At first I am sure he had mental illness but the whole being able to dress up and display these behaviors like self mutilation keeping dead birds under his bed was this a character? I do believe even if this became a character he believed in this and it was reality. It seemed like him and Euronymous constantly had to prove the authenticity of their characters. To the point Dead played his part to the end and it seems like Euronymous manipulated it and exploited it. Dead had fantasies of dying Euronymous wanted to watch and manipulate people to die sort of like the raven.

Can't forget the neo nazi beliefs I am not sure of it was the whole group but Varg and Hellhammer I believe had those beleifs. Not a group of people I would hang out with. It is crazy Geezer talked about before about these black metal bands calling them ballocks. Geezer said Black Sabbath's satanic imagery was for entertainment it pushed the envelope and was fun but some couldn't stop there.


----------



## Peralta (Dec 22, 2016)

TOAD & Your Mom  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7sLYNwevDQ

Seriously, Lost Prophets the dude raped a baby.


----------



## AdenM (Dec 22, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG8mvhqUsNs

Behemoth live at Bloodstock 2016. The imagery and stage persona they maintain in the intro and into "Blow Your Trumpets, Gabriel" (sick riff btw) is both terrifying and incredible.


----------



## BangandBreach (Jan 11, 2017)

AdenM said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG8mvhqUsNs
> 
> Behemoth live at Bloodstock 2016. The imagery and stage persona they maintain in the intro and into "Blow Your Trumpets, Gabriel" (sick riff btw) is both terrifying and incredible.



That whole set is probably my favorite footage of BEHEMOTH ever.

The transition to the masks during O Father, O Satan, O sun was amazing. A shame it was so light outside, it would have been nothing short of incredible to watch at night.


----------



## Mraz (Jan 11, 2017)

Watain


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 11, 2017)

Green Jelly


----------



## Ebony (Jan 12, 2017)

Simple answer? 
Anyone that preaches religion. Unknowing evil is the worst kind of evil.
I've seen gospel/worship groups that make Mayhem look like Thomas the tank Engine.
Not in plain sight offcourse, that's the disgusting bit. 

If anything, I think alot of the bands like 1993-Mayhem and what they stood for was just a natural reaction to the madness of the world. When you realize how f*cked up alot of the stuff you grew up around actually is, praising destruction often seems the only logical escape to young and frustrated minds.

As for all the "evil" bands saying "evil" things and thinking "evil" thoughts, you'd be hard-pressed to find a senile grandmother that does less actual harm. There's a reason why 99% of these bands quit the theistic-satanist agenda at age 30 or less.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 12, 2017)

The Beatles hands down. Who else wrote a song to inspire one of the most horrific cult killers


----------



## chassless (Jan 13, 2017)

Ebony said:


> Simple answer?
> Anyone that preaches religion. Unknowing evil is the worst kind of evil.
> I've seen gospel/worship groups that make Mayhem look like Thomas the tank Engine.
> Not in plain sight offcourse, that's the disgusting bit.



A friend of mine got pulled into an evangelical church group and they've dangerously toyed with his mind. He now believes that mastvrbation is the world's greatest sin. Worse than murder.


----------



## Acme (Jan 13, 2017)

chassless said:


> A friend of mine got pulled into an evangelical church group and they've dangerously toyed with his mind. He now believes that mastvrbation is the world's greatest sin. Worse than murder.



It makes perfect sense if you think about it. Why mastvrbate if you can just ask a little boy or hire a hooker to do those things for you.


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2017)

haha /7/ clearly not a place packed with black metal fans


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 17, 2017)

No mention of Macabre? That band legitimately scares me.


----------

